
Rewrote script in Awk reducing runtime of script down frm 8 mins to under 4 secs - jayp1418
https://mobile.twitter.com/jperkin/status/1296863873413373952
======
jayp1418
Script link :

[https://github.com/joyent/pkgsrc/commit/a040b8962acbab10bdb8...](https://github.com/joyent/pkgsrc/commit/a040b8962acbab10bdb8bd94eb80129b5dc6279f)

